# How to identify People When Taking Large Numbers of Portraits in One Sitting?



## Bgagnon127 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,
I am doing a free directory for my church and I was wondering if I could get some ideas on how to identify who's who in the photo's after the fact. I am going to have everyone fill out a form but how do I attach that to the photo? I was thinking I could write the number of the exposure showing on the camera on their form but can you think of a better way? 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

Use a small chalk board and write their name on it, take a pic with them and it, then take the good pic. *shrugs*


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 1, 2011)

how many? 10? 20? You could make a simple chart with names in the locations where they will be standing.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 1, 2011)

You can purchase software specifically for directorys such as Photolynx or Timestone. Or, when I started doing school pictures we had them fill out the form.  then as you shoot mark the envelopes 1, 2, 3, etc... When you download your pictures and open them in Bridge or Lightroom you have to rename the photos to match the form. Example: Smith family comes in. I shoot 3 family shots and 2 of just the kids so I label their envelope 1,2,3,4 & 5. That tells me the first 5 shots are of the Smith family. I then rename all the photos with the ID number I gave the church, a hyphen then the number. So back to the Smiths. They are part of the 1st Presbyterian. for my records I gave that church the ID# 1234 so all the Smith's photos are 1234-001, 1234-002, and so on. I then go to my trusty excel sheet and plug in the information. Now, some churches will provide you with a complete list before hand so all you need to do is put in the photo numbers for each family. I end up with something like this after the family has chosen what photo they want in the directory:

1st Presbyterian Church ID#1234
Last Name,     First Name,     Addition names for Directory,   Title (if any),  Photo #
Jones,            John,              Joan,                                      Pastor,        1234-0015
Smith,           Steven,           Jane Sally Anthony,                n/a,1234-0002

You will then give the directory printing company a CD of the Photos sized to their specifications and the excel file. If you are putting the directory together I suggest looking at a program specifically for designing directories.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 1, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> how many? 10? 20? You could make a simple chart with names in the locations where they will be standing.



I think he means he's shooting them one by one and needs to know how to match them all up later - it's not a group shot.

I'd keep a log of the first and last file names for each person/couple/family/whatever.  i.e. "Smiths, DSC_4738 to DSC_4746".  If they're filling out a form then yeah you could just add it to that.  It would be a good idea to have it in two places though in case their form gets misplaced.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Use a small chalk board and write their name on it, take a pic with them and it, then take the good pic. *shrugs*


Sometimes K.I.S.S. really is the best approach.

When I was volunteering at my local animal shelter, I would shoot their Info Sheet and then shoot (photograph) the animal.  When posting to the person in charge of the website, it was a simple matter of having the file name start with the ID number followed by the name.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 1, 2011)

Or you could just write down the time and then look at the exif on the file.

(be certain that the camera time is synched to your watch.)


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Use a small chalk board and write their name on it, take a pic with them and it, then take the good pic. *shrugs*


 


CCericola said:


> You can purchase software specifically for directorys such as Photolynx or Timestone. Or, when I started doing school pictures we had them fill out the form.  then as you shoot mark the envelopes 1, 2, 3, etc... When you download your pictures and open them in Bridge or Lightroom you have to rename the photos to match the form. Example: Smith family comes in. I shoot 3 family shots and 2 of just the kids so I label their envelope 1,2,3,4 & 5. That tells me the first 5 shots are of the Smith family. I then rename all the photos with the ID number I gave the church, a hyphen then the number. So back to the Smiths. They are part of the 1st Presbyterian. for my records I gave that church the ID# 1234 so all the Smith's photos are 1234-001, 1234-002, and so on. I then go to my trusty excel sheet and plug in the information. Now, some churches will provide you with a complete list before hand so all you need to do is put in the photo numbers for each family. I end up with something like this after the family has chosen what photo they want in the directory:
> 
> 1st Presbyterian Church ID#1234
> Last Name,     First Name,     Addition names for Directory,   Title (if any),  Photo #
> ...


 


OrionsByte said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > how many? 10? 20? You could make a simple chart with names in the locations where they will be standing.
> ...


 


kundalini said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Use a small chalk board and write their name on it, take a pic with them and it, then take the good pic. *shrugs*
> ...


 


The_Traveler said:


> Or you could just write down the time and then look at the exif on the file.
> 
> (be certain that the camera time is synched to your watch.)



All really good ideas. I think some redundancy might be in order so I like the idea of photographing the from (maybe at the end of each session so it doesn't confuse them) then also writing down the exposure number on the form of their first exposure. Thanks everyone.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Use a small* chalk board* and write their name on it, take a pic with them and it, then take the good pic. *shrugs*


Or, one could step in to the 21st century and use a dry-erase board!  

Seriously, I've found this work well, IF you have the time to do it.  When I shoot the Pets for Santa at a local animal shelter, I have a helper who rights down the breed, description, etc on a pre-printed form I bring.  Granted "breed" might not work, but what you could have a brief description, say "Gray tie, yellow shirt" or similar.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Use a small* chalk board* and write their name on it, take a pic with them and it, then take the good pic. *shrugs*
> ...


Oh, I didn't mean an actual chalk board, I meant the iPad app.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


Surrrreeeeeeeeeeee we know that!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 2, 2011)

If it's individuals, when they have had their photo taken they print their name on a piece of  numbered paper.  It's simple. I've shot sports teams with 200-300 players using this simple uncomplicated method.  When the photos are downloaded add the names in order they were shot.


----------



## Mecal (Jul 2, 2011)

When they took graduation photos of us, they had us first hold up a card with our name/email on it, then they took a 2nd photo, which was the actual one they would send us (and by send I mean sell)


----------



## usayit (Jul 2, 2011)

Think mug shot photos.....  but better


----------

